

Ask HN: What do you use for your site's FAQ? - hajrice

I'm building a hosted FAQ application for companies and would love your feedback!
======
cperciva
I have a webpage where I put questions (and their answers) if I notice people
asking them a lot.

Sometimes the dumb solution works just fine. :-)

------
dimarco
We are in a transition between a Joomla plugin and rolling our own. We all
really hate the Joomla plugin.

